# I Soaked A Carbide Bit In Simple Green



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

After I had soaked a solid carbide bit in regular Simple Green I read that this is a no-no....supposedly leeches the carbide from the bit. Simple Green does have another product which is ok to use.
The bit lost is shiny color and I'm wondering if it is unsafe to use.
Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been using simple green on bits and blades for years with no problems. I don't soak them just use a brass brush and the solvent, then blow them with air and oil them. I have read you are supposed to use simple purple for carbide.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

fire65 said:


> I have been using simple green on bits and blades for years with no problems.


what ever you say...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jim; there was at least one thread running here a while back, on Simple Green products.
http://www.routerforums.com/router-...eaning-bits-ethylene-glycol-2.html#post603137
The short story is that Simple Green _themselves_ warned against soaking carbide in their regular product.
They recommended their Precision Aircraft Cleaner for soaking carbide tools.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I should have been clearer. I am not advocating using simple green, use the purple. I was just saying I have not had a problem, but I now use the PURPLE, better yet order the cleaning kit from Rockler.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Trend bit cleaner works and is harmless to you and the bit. I believe CMT makes a cleaner also.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Trend bit cleaner works and is harmless to you and the bit. I believe CMT makes a cleaner also.


trend is some good stuff...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have been using Simple Green or Mean Green, I soak for a couple of minutes and then use a brass bristle brush from Harbor Freight, rinse then spray with WD40 and it works great. Have used this method for several years on my carbide saw blades and now on my router bits.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Trend. Tried the Rockler, no comparison. Going back to Trend. If I were to use some of the household products or alchemy methods I doubt i'd save a dollar or two per year (and I clean a lot) so...Trend.
earl


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob; the issue isn't that it doesn't work, it does! The problem as stated by the manufacturer...see my link in my previous comment...is that it _corrupts the Carbide_!
Since even Simple Green makes a safe alternative, recommended by them, why risk damaging your Carbide?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

From the Simple Green site. "Simple Green All Purpose Cleaner should not be used to soak saw blades for any period of time. Any application other than spray and wipe is not recommended."  So I guess spray and wipe is ok, sorry to disappoint you all.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Ammonia.........soak and crud comes right off, no ill effects that I have seen or heard about and you can get a gallon for .99 cents.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

fire65 said:


> From the Simple Green site. "Simple Green All Purpose Cleaner should not be used to soak saw blades for any period of time. Any application other than spray and wipe is not recommended."  So I guess spray and wipe is ok, sorry to disappoint you all.


so move to the head of the class and use Purple or Aviation Green instead...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dustmagnet said:


> Ammonia.........soak and crud comes right off, no ill effects that I have seen or heard about and you can get a gallon for .99 cents.


rarely is the carbide effected/affected.... it is the brazing that is at risk...
so why use a cleaner that is unproven and pose health risks just to save a couple of bucks and possibly ruin hundreds of dollars in saw blades... 
forest for the trees...
that's some poor and dangerous economics...
but do as you wish...

for everybody else....
soak your cutters in Trend...
reuse the cleaner on the next batch of cutters and the next and so on... make your investment work for you...
no need to discard the cleaner after cleaning, clean up the cleaner by running it through a paper coffee filter or paint filter/strainer cones...
if you clean often or a lot use a pie saver container... they have sealable lids....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Trend bit cleaner works and is harmless to you and the bit. I believe CMT makes a cleaner also.


Yup...I use the CMT...it's available close to me...

Works like a charm...squirt it on, by the time you prep the rag to wipe it off, it's clean...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I use CMT bit and blade cleaner and it does a great job for me. I will say I don't let my blades and router bits get very dirty before cleaning. They cost to much and it cost so little to clean them.

https://www.amazon.com/Cmt-Blade-Cleaner-Spray-Bottle/dp/B000GPF4NC

PS- Shop around for the best price.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the link. As with many things, the cleaner doesn't ship to Canada - typical of our overzealous governments I suppose.
I will have to ask my local tool store if they have some.
So it would seem that Simple Green is neither simple nor green?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'Purple' is the new green, Keith...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

I take it that this is available locally somewhere Dan?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I did a review on Trends bit cleaner a while back. I still stand by this stuff!!

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/41781-product-review-trends-tool-bit-cleaner.html


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Stick, I retract My advice, most adults realize the inhalation danger of ammonia, I use the stuff to clean spray equipment that's used for shellac, and other cleaning duties.

All saw blades, router bits, shaper cutters and glass for picture frames to name a few.

I will gather my toys and just keep my thoughts to myself, wouldn't want to help anyone out. 

AND if this offends anyone, PLEASE let me know and I'll find ya some crayons and a puppy to hug......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dustmagnet said:


> Stick, I retract My advice, most adults realize the inhalation danger of ammonia, I use the stuff to clean spray equipment that's used for shellac, and other cleaning duties.


what you do is what you do but consider the new entry into the world of woodworking who knows little or nothing and haven't experience...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Purple Rain*



cocobolo1 said:


> I take it that this is available locally somewhere Dan?


Hey, Keith; it wasn't me that originally suggested the Purple version.
But just for informational sake...
https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catalog/cspages/09-00809.php
https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catalog/cspages/simplegreenprohd.php?recfer=13339

Amazon.ca has it but the price is ridiculous!
https://www.amazon.ca/Simple-Green-13406-Aircraft-Precision/dp/B001VXU7OE
I thought the original Purple HD comment mentioned HomeDepot?
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.simple-green-pro-hd-135-oz.1000682744.html
Simple Green Pro Heavy-Duty Cleaner, 4L | Canadian Tire

From reading the descriptions, it sounds like the Aircraft Cleaner has more anti-corrosion ingredients.
"Extreme Simple Green’s safety upon aircraft materials and precision cleaning surfaces comes from a combination of proven anti-corrosion agents. A time tested coupling agent allows these to work together to battle corrosion and hydrogen embrittlement. These same qualities make Extreme Simple Green safe to put through pressure washing equipment, rack wash systems, dip tanks and parts washers, without any equipment damage."

The advantages over something like the Trend or CMT, is this is intended to be used diluted, ideal for soaking in tanks, or used in spray equipment.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thought provoking....

.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Stick, you might want to do more research, I never said anhydrous ammonia, whole different animal than household ammonia. I'll gather my toys and say adios, see ya, goodbye, it's been real, it's been fun but not real fun.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

....


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

So we are all agree, there are many different ways to clean our bits. Some people like one way and some people like another way and all of them get the job done. Now on to more important things.


----------

